# windows media player findet cd nicht!



## schub97 (9. Januar 2009)

windows media player erkennt meine depeche mode-cd nicht obwohl ich im internet bin.woran kann das liegen?was kann ich sonst noch machen?

danke für antworten


----------



## NixBlick (9. Januar 2009)

Der Player hat Geschmack. Nee nur Spass.

Wird die CD im Arbeitsplatz erkannt? Und kannst du da drauf zugreifen. Schau mal auf die CD und deren Hülle ob das was vom einem Kopierschutz steht.


----------



## schub97 (9. Januar 2009)

1.ja
2.auch ja
3.nichts von kopierschutz und ich kann sie auch kopieren nur nich mit dem namen


----------



## Zoon (9. Januar 2009)

Naja Mediaplayer und die Erkennung von CD text (oder die CD hat keinen) ist ne Story für sich.

anch dem kopieren einfach den "Mp3tag" Mp3Tag Editor nehmen, der taggt wenigstens auch korrekt.


----------



## schub97 (9. Januar 2009)

das komische bei xp gings noch..doch jetzt bei vista gehts nich


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2009)

welche CD isses denn? vlt hat die DOCH nen schutz drauf? zb die playing the angel hat einen.

nimm mal CDex und "ripp" die songs als MP3, kannst in den optionen auch einstellen, welche qualität, und wenn du (d)eine email adresse in den optionen einträgst, kannst du mit der "lupe" rechts auch die titel erkennen lassen, sofern die CD irgendjemand mal in die CDex-datenbank kopiert hat (bei DM mehr als wahrscheinlich  )


----------



## schub97 (9. Januar 2009)

es ist die depeche mode remixes81-04 und bim anderen versteh ich nur bahnhof!


----------



## Zoon (9. Januar 2009)

Die hat keinen Kopierschutz aber glaube auch keinen CDText aber online müsste der Mediaplayer die finden.

Wie gesagt kopier die CD auf den Rechner mit cDex oder beim Mediaplayer mit mindestens 192 kbit als mp3 und anschließend mit mp3tag die tags (Titel Interpret etc.) korrekt setzen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2009)

es gibt ein kleines tool namens CDex, mit dem du CDs als MP3 auf dem PC speichern kannst. wenn man damit 2-3 mal ne CD auf die fesplatte kopiert hat, isses superleich zu bedienen. dann hast du die songs als MP3 auf deinem PC. und bei halbswegs bekannten alben findet CDex die passenden titel im internet, dann haben die MP3 schon den korrekten songnamen und auch IDtags (das sind zusatzinfos, die zB im media player mitangezeigt werden, wie somnganem interpret, jahr, albumtitel...)


----------



## schub97 (9. Januar 2009)

hat sich erledigt,ich weiß wieso bin irgendwie offline.


----------

